# Iphone 5 Not Charging



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

My iphone 5 is completely dead and only showing the little battery with an itty bitty bit of red. I have tried multiple charges as well as plugging it into my computer. Each time it acts as if it is charging but I come back hours later and still no progress on the battery meter. I checked to see if there was dirt/lint in the actual charging port on the phone - nothing. Checked to see if any of the pins were bent within the charging port on the phone - nothing. 

What else can I check/try to get my phone working?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

It may be the Cable. Since ios 7, iphones 5 devices require authentic data cables with a chip. Some economical value priced cables no longer work. Try another if you have one or maybe borrow a friends to verify.


----------



## shadowsglare (Apr 14, 2014)

I have also had this problem and I use an eraser on the lightning plug as you can get dirt build up on those also. Hope this helps


----------



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

mobo said:


> It may be the Cable. Since ios 7, iphones 5 devices require authentic data cables with a chip. Some economical value priced cables no longer work. Try another if you have one or maybe borrow a friends to verify.


I finally found someone at the office with an iphone 5 and charged for an hour with an actual charger (not the flash charger) and it is still just showing the red dead batter.


----------



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay so I just took it to one of those Cell Phone Repair places and they said the mobo has been fried, great! Is there a way to extract data from the phone even though it will not power on, nor will the PC recognize it? 

Here's where I am going with this....if a computer hard drive dies, you can still often times extract information from it. Is it similar with an iphone?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it were me I'd visit or call an Apple Store with that question. My guess is that retrieval in this case depends on how many hundreds or thousands of dollars you are willing to spend. Repeat: that's only my guess.

You have much of the stuff backed up on a computer and/or iCloud, right?


----------



## jo15765 (Oct 11, 2011)

Most of it -- sad part is I just got back from vacation with LOTS of vids/pics that were not backed up yet. I would like to recover, but if it's going to cost me my 1st born child -- i'll sadly pass.


----------

